# Need a receptacle that trips during power outage



## mmai (Jul 27, 2017)

Greetings,

I am new to HouseRepairTalk.

I have one burning question that I'd like to seek advice from the experts:

My audio system has suffered from power outage a few times - very likely caused by the spike when power is restored.

To circumvent this issue, I need a receptacle that trips during power outage.

I know some GFCIs would do that, but I don't know which.

It has to be 20A and preferably hospital grade. Also, I'd prefer AFCI instead of GFCI.

Your help is much appreciated!

Mike


----------



## aNYCdb (Jul 27, 2017)

mmai said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am new to HouseRepairTalk.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what "audio system has suffered from power outage a few times" means. Has the equipment been damaged?

AFCI and GFCI protection are geared towards preventing fires and electrocution respectively and I'm not sure what impact they would have on electronics. It sounds more like you are looking for some sort of surge suppressor or power conditioner, but perhaps if you could more fully explain what is happening so we can better understand.


----------



## mmai (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes, the power supply section of my integrated amplifier fried and it was most certainly caused by spike/surge when power is restored.

I am fully aware of the intended function of the AFCI & GFCI and I don't care much about their intended purposes. However, one of the side-benefits (as opposed to side-effects ) is that some of them actually trip the circuit during the power outage so spike/surge is prevented when power is restored.

I know that most "outboard"surge protectors/line conditioners can do the same trick, but I am not looking for that solution due to my very limited space behind equipment rack. Thus, a receptacle would be ideal. Perhaps, a receptacle with build-in surge protector? But I have yet to see such a receptacle/surge protector with a reset button like those found on AFCI/GFCI.


----------



## aNYCdb (Jul 27, 2017)

mmai said:


> Yes, the power supply section of my integrated amplifier fried and it was most certainly caused by spike/surge when power is restored.
> 
> I am fully aware of the intended function of the AFCI & GFCI and I don't care much about their intended purposes. However, one of the side-benefits (as opposed to side-effects ) is that some of them actually trip the circuit during the power outage so spike/surge is prevented when power is restored.
> 
> I know that most "outboard"surge protectors/line conditioners can do the same trick, but I am not looking for that solution due to my very limited space behind equipment rack. Thus, a receptacle would be ideal. Perhaps, a receptacle with build-in surge protector? But I have yet to see such a receptacle/surge protector with a reset button like those found on AFCI/GFCI.



I'm not aware of any receptacles that trip due to a power outage though GFCI outlets can trip when the power is restored (though I don't think that would necessarily protect your equipment) . I would also argue that I think in general AFCI & GFCI would be bad for your application since a high draw device such as an amplifier is likely to trip them occasionally as part of normal use.

Now all that said they definately make recepticles with built in surge protection. The Leviton 5280-W is the most common, but I'm sure there are 20A and Hospital grade ones as well. Google "Surge Suppressor Receptacle" and you should be in good shape.


----------



## mmai (Jul 27, 2017)

I landed on this:
https://www.grainger.com/product/HU...rade-Receptacle-21VL12?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP

Thanks for your help!


----------



## aNYCdb (Jul 27, 2017)

mmai said:


> I landed on this:
> https://www.grainger.com/product/HU...rade-Receptacle-21VL12?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP
> 
> Thanks for your help!



That seems like overkill when you can get the residential for $25, but its your money :thbup:


----------



## mmai (Jul 27, 2017)

I did better. I found this on Amazon for $16.01 and it is the last one at such price:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IS2Z7SW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 28, 2017)

If I wanted to do that and control the whole system I would do a simple pushbutton stop start circuit with a relay latch. If the power fails the relay will drop and the circuit will stay powered down until you reenergize it. When you are done with the music for the night shut everything down and push the stop button to drop the relay. I would also add a small test light that shows power up. It would take about 10 bucks in parts and could be built into a small box.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 28, 2017)

Those receptacle are surge suppressors but they don't function like asked to shut off the power.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 28, 2017)

Here is what it looks like.


----------



## mmai (Jul 28, 2017)

JoeD said:


> Those receptacle are surge suppressors but they don't function like asked to shut off the power.



I know. That's the bummer

But I hope it could at least reduce the chance of surge damages.


----------



## mmai (Jul 28, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> If I wanted to do that and control the whole system I would do a simple pushbutton stop start circuit with a relay latch. If the power fails the relay will drop and the circuit will stay powered down until you reenergize it. When you are done with the music for the night shut everything down and push the stop button to drop the relay. I would also add a small test light that shows power up. It would take about 10 bucks in parts and could be built into a small box.



That's the idea, but ideally to have such circuit built into the receptacle.

I remember years ago that I had a GFCI that plugs into the existing the receptacle which would trip during power outage. But I no longer have it.


----------



## mmai (Jul 28, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Here is what it looks like.



Simple enough and such a great idea.

But I can accomplish the same thing using an "outboard" surge protector (which I have and it works the way I wanted). The only problem is that I don't have room behind the equipment rack thus prompting me to seek a solution built into the receptacle.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 28, 2017)

Put in a triple outlet box on one side put an outlet in the middle put the relay inside and on the other put two momentary pushbuttons one NC one NO. the whole thing could be flush in the wall then. 

I don&#8217;t know of an outlet that drops out and shuts down and needs to be reset after a power outage. If I find one I will reply back.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 28, 2017)

I did a little looking and it seems there are two types of GFCI dongles one type works as a GFCI just like an outlet and the other they say needs to reset after power interruption. 

Here is a write up on the type you want. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002072CUW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mmai (Jul 28, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I did a little looking and it seems there are two types of GFCI dongles one type works as a GFCI just like an outlet and the other they say needs to reset after power interruption.
> 
> Here is a write up on the type you want.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002072CUW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I really appreciate your help.

But this won't work for me because I need 20A and two outlets.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 28, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Put in a triple outlet box on one side put an outlet in the middle put the relay inside and on the other put two momentary pushbuttons one NC one NO. the whole thing could be flush in the wall then.
> 
> I dont know of an outlet that drops out and shuts down and needs to be reset after a power outage. If I find one I will reply back.




As I recall, smart GFCI need to be reset after a power outage. The green light come on indicating power, but the recep are not hot until reset.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm a little concerned that when these units say "manual reset", that they're talking about after a ground fault, not after a power outage...but I could be wrong. For my :2cents:, I would go with a UPS. I does all the things you want and it allows you to power down the rack before the power is restored (it will also allow you finish that tune that was playing when the power went out :trophy:   ). Whether it fits behind your gear is another problem, but you can stash it in a closet and run an extension cord downstream to your gear.


----------

